# Share your made up Space Marine Chapter!



## Emporers Champion

Hello! 

Have you made up your own Space Marine chapter? 

A new sucessor Chapter to an existing legion?
A new Chapter based on an exixting one?
Or something completely original?

Post your made up chapters here, tell us:

The Chapter name
Fluff
Any cool characters you have made up
The organisation of the Chapter
Any pictures you have
Etc.

I have made a thread for IG regiments if you want to post stuff there, here it is

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32621


----------



## Col. Schafer

Does it have to be SM's? I have a made up guard regement.


----------



## kurisutofuaa

"The Redeemers of Iron"
This an army idea that I came up with on my own.
The fluff I came up with for it:

There is three star system's that where very close together that where cut of by a warp storm dating back to pre-Heresy and now diminishing. 
The first world was a Iron Warriors fortress world, the second world was a forge world that they ran, and the last world was a agricultural world. 
So think of them as Iron Warriors that are loyal to the God Emperor.

The Chapter Master is "Marcus the Mercurial" he is Warsmith.

This all I can think of right now I will add more later.


----------



## the cabbage

I made up a CSM warband called the unaligned. Kind of like a small black legion. Squads from every power in every army whatever size. It's in a WIP thread, sorry can't link.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Cabbage, just go to that page, and copy/paste what is in the bar that has th http:// at the begining. I dont know what any of it is called but it works for me.


----------



## crimson skull

Mine is "Crimson skulls" I don't really have alot of fluff just that they are a crusading fleet based chapter going around kicking all those butts that need kicking!:victory: I based the composition of the chapter around codex marines.:good:
I haven't really come up with any names yet it took me long enough to come up with the colour scheme i actually liked.k:







This is all i have painted so far, i have a long way to go.:shok:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

(If its ok mines Chaos!) My Thousand Sons warband is known as 'The Covenant' (Link)

And heres a picture of my sorcerer:


----------



## Svartmetall

*posting from work*

My Death Guard warband is called *Pandemic*. 
Here's the very brief fluff thumbnail description I have for them:
"Comprised primarily of Death Guard who chose to leave Mortarion's Daemon world to more actively spread disease and destruction through the Galaxy, the Chaos warband known as Pandemic is led by the hulking, hideously disfigured form of Kothaar the Putrescent. Kothaar leads his Terminator squad and those who have flocked to the banner of the Lord Of Decay on an endless campaign of destruction and disease. Specialising in close-quarter combat and recognisable by a ghastly tumourous bloating that has spread throughout their ranks, these footsoldiers of Nurgle were instrumental in spreading plague throughout the Agripinaa Sector during the Thirteenth Black Crusade and earned a fearsome reputation for brutality during the fighting on Amistel Majoris."

Since I'm a fluffaholic, I've also started writing some extended fiction for them in the form of a story called *Incursion*...

...and here are selected shots of some of the more notable members of Pandemic:

Lord Kothaar the Putrescent









Quorthon, Sorceror of Nurgle









Morsh-Hâl the Butcher, Possessed Champion of Nurgle









Plague Champion Kharzhâl, leader of Squad 'Pestis'









...and Dreadnought Vvornth









​


----------



## Lord Reevan

This is Commander Sarafan Of the Sanguine Spectres Chapter. A second founding Blood Angels chapter.

They are situated on a Mountainous, dark world Near the Barghesi System called Sleipnir. They often assist the Storm lords in The defense of Imperial planets from the Barghesi.

Their company composition is somewhat different to the standard as the 2nd company is made up entirely of assault Marines and the 5th comapny is made up of 4 devastator squads, 4 tactical squads and 2 assault squads. 

They got their name for being famous for their stealthy approaches and fear tactics. Striking from nowhere and then vanishing like ghosts...


----------



## vacantghost

THE BLOOD MONGERS
_'His Fang, My Gun, His Guts'_
Ivan The Truthful
Fluff:
A veteran tactical marine squad from the space wolves chapter were lost on the ork infested planet, Tarkith. Led by great fang, Ivan they ten men squad fought for survival and everyday they managed to make through put a hard earned smile on their face. That was how hard their situation was. The marines tried and tried to re establish contact with "any" scouting crusiers/ships and dispatched several "Black Ace" tracers along the way, an attempt to catch the gazes of any campaigning fleets. But it was destined that none would even stumble upon thier bread crumbs. They didn't lose faith in the emperor, however, they took a twist, knowing that they were assumed killed in action the surviving men decided to rid the retarded orks of this planet. The campaign was deemed a failure and so the foul race was let allowed to flourish on this perfectly habitable planet. It was a suicide attempt, every man knew it, but Ivan established hope in their hearts, they might just be able to do it, a tribe at a time, they had an eternity.They managed to destroy all orks they came to face with and soon built up a little town that was called home to the surviving civilians Ivan and his men found. Protected by scraps of metal, bark, rock anything you could think of. A completely unaware space marine would think that was inhabited by orks. The numbers were few but the ten brothers managed to live through it for years to come with the surviving men,women and children. But peace in the humble little village would not last more than a decade, tragedy struck when a whole legion of orks came tumbling down and massacred all who were not genetically enhanced, and those who were unleashed everything they had. Using their fangs, blades, the blood drunk warriors of fenris ripped apart the 50k invading orks and were left yet again, to bath in xeno blood. They became nomads yet again on a never ending planetary crusade on ridding the orks and shadowed the lands of Tarkith. They walked and walked, killed and killed until they stumbled upon a battered looking communications array. Ivan's walked towards it to find an aquila on its doors. It was imperial. They quickly broke in for a last ditch attempt to re-establish contact with anything imperial but instead located a distress signal sent not far from where they were by a six imperial shocktroopers. they hurried to rescue them but arrived only to see two left, standing on a pile of bulky green bodies. They were the Sirens, and the brothers were the mongers. It was then, they realised they were not alone, the Blood Mongers were born, and the Black Sirens were raised.

Important/Prominent characters:
Ivan The Truthful - Chapter Master - Deceased
Esteban Luft - Master of the Forge
Lloyd Yonsen - Chief Librarian
Tayth Rexon - Grudge Bearer 
Archs Hailien - Successor of Ivan
Efton Zebado - Crox Eye

Black Sirens - Notable Characters:
Tyroth Sigg - Veteran Sniper - Commander of the UNDYING cohort
Igzai Belts - Axe-Bo -equivalent to a comissar-
The Undying Cohort - Spotters of the Covrinthian Hive Fleet
Nark Le-hastiex - BR - Specialist

ORGANISATION:
Mongers -
Chapter Master
Master of Forge / Librarian
Grudge Bearers 
Crox Eye
chaplains
Techmarines/apothicarians/ Needle Heads
A 100 Blood Sworn ( 1 blood sworn equals to 150 men)
300 Bloodied ( men on trial)

BLACK SIRENS -
Axe Bos
COHORTS.


----------



## Vanchet

The Vaillin Legion
Made up chapter

The Vaillin Legion recruit their numbers from The Vaillius System in the Segmentum Solar which for reasons unknown the librarian recruits are not known until they leave the system and reasons unknown the system seemed to be untouched by Demonic Incurisions and Tyranid Attacks are unorganised then usual Tyranid Tactics (Big Secret is the Necrons hide in a dead planet and have created a Null Reactor which Works to cut off any form of Communications and warp effects-protects the C'tan from the Warp) 
The Legion specialises in Short range firefights and extensive use of drop pods preferring the text book approach of the Adeptus Astartes.


----------



## Red Orc

*The Chapter name*

The Jade Templars are chapter that I made up for fluff purposes, rather than actually gaming with them.

*Fluff*

This was written for 4th Ed, so parts of it - the references to the old Chapter Traits system for instance - date from there. Haven't really gotten round to updating the fluff, for reasons that may or may not become clear.

The Jade Templars are founded from the Salamanders. Their founding is relatively recent, only about 2000 years ago. They still have strong links with their Salamander heritage - they use a high proportion of plasma, flamer and melta weaponry, and are protective of the populations of the worlds from which they recruit.

Their central Fortress-Monastery - the Jade Temple of the Benevolent Emperor from which the Chapter derives its name - is on the world of Tabor in the Opari system. The Jade Temple, a vast green crystaline structure, is not only the Chapter's base, but also the most important site of the Imperial Cult in the system. Promotion to the First Company of the Jade templars involves a ritual of guarding the Temple, after which the Battle-Brother is given the title "Knight of the Jade Temple".

18 years ago, however, the Jade Templars suffered a disaster. While the 5th Company, and many Battle-Brothers from the 1st, 7th, 8th, 9th, and 10th (in effect, quarter of the Chapter) were pursuing Heretics of the Alpha Legion, their home system was attacked by a force of Thousand Sons, and the Jade Temple itself was captured and turned from a Holy Shrine of the Benevolent Emperor into a foul pit of Chaos. It later became apparent that this had been a deliberate plot of the Alpha legion and Thousand Sons, working together.

The Templars embarked on the fleet knew nothing of this until their Librarians began to behave strangely - it later became apparent that the sorcerers of the Thousand Sons were using the Jade Temple itself as a resonating device to attack the minds of the Librarians. In order to preserve the lives of the rest of the Chapter, Captain Ngoni and Chaplain Ogunwe, the commanders of the expiditionary force, ordered the Librarians killed, which was not, of course, entirely a risk-free endevour. 

However, it was accomplished; the survivors, without a homeworld, only a shattered remnant of the chapter, with no Librarians, now hunt the Alpha Legion and the Thousand Sons - and worse, their own twisted former brethren who have sided with the Chaos Legions - for this much is now known for sure: not all of the Battle-Brothers on Tabor fell in the defence of the Jade Temple...

*Any cool characters you have made up*

Captain Ngoni and Chaplain Ogunwe are the only two characters from the Chapter I've named. Theo Ngoni is the Captain of the 5th Company, a master of hit-and-run warfare. Ogunwe is surprisingly jolly for one in his position - survivng senior chaplain of an almost-destroyed and homeless chapter...

(I actually just nicked these names from books I'd read - from Philip Reeve and Philip Pullman books respectively)

*The organisation of the Chapter*

Once, they were a standard Codex Chapter (the idea was to represent them with 4th Ed SM rules). However, because the Chapter is severely under strength and is currently without the services of a forge-world, it has less heavy armour than would generally be expected; it has also adapted its battle-tactics to hit and run raids on Chaos positions, as it now no longer has the manpower for decisive battles. Furthermore, as scions of the Salamanders, the Chapter has a fondness for plasma, flamer, and melta-weapons. Lastly, because of the taint of Chaos showed itself first among the Librarians of the Chapter, all the Librarians at the time of the Fall of the Jade Temple were killed, and none have been appointed since.

*Any pictures you have*

Sorry, no, but I can describe the heraldry. Power armour - dark slightly blueish-green,; all now use black trim and black helmets, because after the Fall of the Jade Temple Ngoni decreed that there would be no more seperate companies; battle brothers of the reserve companies would be given immediate promotion to the sole survivng battle company, and helmets were painted black in mourning for their dead Brothers (the custome of wearing black headcoverings at times of mourning derives from their homeworld).

Only the Knights of the Temple (1st Co Veterans) have different heraldry - they have gold shoulderpads with white trim and white helmets. They also wear personal heraldic badges, generally on the right greave. Because there are no 'new' Knights (because they have not been able to attend the Jade Temple since its fall) no new 1st Co Veterans have been created.

:cyclops of the Jade Temple:


----------



## Col. Schafer

Well you didn’t say no, so I'm going to tell you about the Tarkan 52nd. And update them a bit while I'm at it.

Name: 52nd Tarkan Imperial Guard Fireborn Regement

Fluff:
The planet of Tarkan sat unassumingly on the outer fringes of imperial space for thousands of years after the Horus Heresy. So far away, they received little attention from the inquisition and Exelarcy, resulting in a culture unique to imperial worlds. On Tarkan the virtues of universal acceptance within the most holy human race were taken as a given fact of life, even when a man decided that he no longer followed the emperor, he was not persecuted as he would have been on other worlds, small chaos cults flourished, although unpopular, and some even gained some measure of political prestige. With such an accepting society, and little outside influence, little to no army was necessary. The largest armed force on the planet was the city guard of the capitol, numbering less than one thousand men. 

Tarkan boasted no imperial garrisons, no temples, and no ancient artifacts of the age of technology, and as such was largely ignored by every galactic power for almost eight thousand years. It did however bost one rescores that would be its undoing, something that was taken as an industrial blessing, and provided food for tarkans 10,000,000 strong population. Forests. Forests covered tarken more thickly than Ice covers Valhalla. not the dark and dangerous forests of Catachan, but great peaceful pine forests, whole continental fruit orchards, and mighty ancient trees that stretched for miles in diameter. 

This wonderful natural bounty however lead to Tarkans undoing. For a world with so much life on it will inevitably attract one thing, and one thing only. Tyranids. When a small splinter fleet spun by chance near the Tarkans, it was like a moth to a flame. Within a day the Tyrinids had consumed more bio-matter than they knew what to do with. Which is of course just a saying, they knew full well what to do with it. Tyranids in the billions sprung from the forests, faster than they could be counted. The tarkan had no way to defend themselves, and 3/4ths of the population was decimated within weeks. Transitions were sent to the imperium, and imperial guard regiments, and space marines were dispatched, but could not arrive for weeks. The tarkan turned to anything they could find, industrial flamers used to clear forests for construction became one of the only effective weapons available. They were produced by every factory the Tarkan had, and promethium wells were stretched to their limits. New sources had to be found. And it was here that Tarkan realized its second great advantage. Promethium.

As more wells were searched for, they were found, everywhere the Tarkan turned more wells were found. It became apparent that promethium was as abundant beneath the surface of their planet as trees were above it. By now only about 1,500,000 Tarkan still lived, a tiny portion of the orijgonal population. The first imperial help was not expected for at least two more weeks. Only two major resistances remained, the capital, and the largest promethium well. Both were losing ground fast, and all hope seemed lost. It was then that the greatest event in the Tarkan's history took place. An event that would come to be known as the coming of the angels of death.

12 days and 7 hours before the first imperial aid was supposed to arrive, dark green drop pods rained from the sky. The Dark angels had made preparations on their own, and fully 700 of them had landed on the planet. Raging forth with brutal retribution upon the Xenos, the Dark angels fought them back with flamers fueled by Tarkan promethium. The super human warriors fought the tyranids back, and constructed fortifications that could be easily defended against the hives onslaught. After establishing a perimeter that the Tarkans could defend indefinitely against any opposition, the dark angels inexplicably disappeared overnight. The Tarkan held out for the remaining days until the rest of the imperial aid could arrive, and then it did. And it was quite surprised to find them still alive. 

When the Tarkan asked about the dark angels, and why they had left, the imperials knew nothing, the dark angels had all been reported active on other sectors of the imperium, and could not have been on Tarkan. 

The Tarkan kept quite from then on, not wanting to anger their new governing body. The imperial fleet proceeded to destroy the majority of the infestation from orbit, allowing the massed ranks of numerous regiments and several marine chapters, as well as the personal army of the inquisitor in charge of the operation, which consisted mostly of adepta sororitas to finish off what was left. During this fighting, none fought braver than the Vostryon regiments, who connected closely to the tarkan on a cultural level. To this day the planets maintain a close relationship, even lending troops to each other to fill shortcomings in regiments.

After the threat had passed, an adepta sorroritas convent was established to bring the imperial doctrine to the world. Within 7 years not one person on Tarkan had any anti-imperial inclinations- the chaos followers and dissidents were completely expunged. After the populace had been cleansed, the world was rebuilt, and an imperial guard and promethium tithe was established. Limited terraforming was authorized by the mechanicum to accelerate the return of Tarkans forests, but even to this day they do not reach their former glory, and whole regions of Tarkan are bare. 

As the two millennia since wore on, the planet developed its imperial guardsmen into a feared fighting force, repelling over the years many threats- including eldar and on many occasion orks. The Tarkan developed their own organization for their men, regiments never numbered more than 1000, but were grouped together into divisions. Each division consisted of 10 regiments, and one regiment is named the "command regiment" whos commander has authority over the colonels of the other regiments. Each regiment was divided into 10 companies, lettered A through J. A company is almost always lead personally by the colonel of the regiment.

On one occasion, only a few decades ago chaos space marines attacked Tarkan only to be repelled. It was on this occasion that the 52nd fireborn first distinguished itself.

Approximately 32 years ago, a war band struck out from the eye of terror after angering the black legion and having its forces decimated. They drifted in warp space for many months, until they were forced to exit due to a warp storm that they could not weather. They exited to find themselves in orbit around Tarkan. Having fought against guardsmen raised on tarkan on one occasion, they knew it was a world rich in promethium, and they thought to plunder some to use in raiding other worlds, also they sought to collect sacrifices for the dark gods, and Tarkan over the past two thousand years had regrown to its former immense population. 

The traitors set down on top of the largest promethium well in the main continent of Tarkan. The well was well defended, but the chaos space marines caught the garrison by surprise, and teleported in two terminator squads that tore a swath of slaughter thru the facility. Within hours the well had fallen and the workers were being forced to collect the deadly chemical for the forces of the dark gods. 

One regiment was relatively close by when this happened, and rushed to help. The Tarkan 52nd was lead at the time by Col. Alexander, who was a veteran of many long campaigns in the Tarkan 79th offworld, and because of his distinguished career, had been allowed to "retire" to a relatively easy life commanding the 52nd on garrison duty on the home world. The regiment outnumbered the chaos space marines 10 to one but they took heavy losses and numbered only 200 by the time reinforcements arrived. two other regiments from the same division, the 57th and 51st, came to the aid of the 52nd. By now the 52nd had reduced the chaos space marines to half their original number, but the terminators, and their lord, Peitriov, held the gates from any attempted assault. Peitriov had erected a powerful warp shield that was protecting them from artillery strikes. 

Colonel Alexander told the reinforcements to stay in reserve, and that he would break the gates of the well compound personally. He took up the regiment’s most legendary weapon, the fist of the lady, a masterfully crafted power its that had been gifted to Alexander by the order of the martyred lady during his time on Armageddon. A legend surrounded it that it could fell any enemy no matter how powerful in a single blow. He lead his personal command squad, along with his 6 remaining infantry platoons headfirst at the gate, his squad arrived first, but the chaos terminators easily cut down the four men in his immediate squad with reaper auto cannons. He charged in an attempt to fell the chaos lord with one blow. As the other squads arrived seconds after he engaged, the power fists of the two men met, and lightning arced in every direction. Both fists were shattered by the impact destroying both weapons. Alexander brought his personal power weapon up with his other hand, only to have it torn in half by the sorcerers other fist. The chaos lord then, in front of the 300 survivors of the regiment plunged the sharpened forefinger of his power fist thru the colonels chest. There was complete silence on the field of battle, until with a mighty shout a lowly sergeant charged out from the ranks alone, shouting "For Tarkan!" _[Citation: “For Tarkan” was the battle cry entered into the official record, but eye witness accounts give evidence that the actual battle cry was “Go the Fuck away you scum!”]_ picked up the shattered remains of the colonels power sword, and cleaved tt in one fluid motion thru the skull of the chaos lord, killing him before he knew what had happened.

The terminators were stunned, and they quickly fell into disarray as they each tried to give orders to the others. They were quickly cut down by the lascannons of the infantry platoons. Not however, before killing another hundred guardsmen.

With the gates wide open, the other regiments stormed the compound, The chaos space marines didn’t expect them, and were brought down by the massed rapid fire of literally thousands of lasguns. The workers were set free, and the dead were lain to rest. 

The regiment were elevated to the status of heroes. They had broken an unbreakable enemy and reclaimed a critical installation, and suffered heavy losses in the name of the home world. The regiment was given the sobriquet of "the fireborn" a name reserved for those who defended the promethium of Tarkan with unmatched vigor.

After that battle, a new colonel needed to be selected for the regiment. In the minds of the surviving men, there was no question on who it should be. The audacious sergeant who had slain the deadly sorcerer. And so was born Colonel O'Malley

The Fist of the lady had been destroyed in that battle, as had been the power sword used by Col. Alexander. The fist was buried with the colonel as was customary with weapons granted by military orders higher than the imperial guard. The power weapon was re-forged by the master tech priests of Tarkan, the sword was emblazoned with the crest of the 52nd regiment in honor of the blades now prestigious past. O'malley took his second weapon of choice from that battle as well. When he picked thru the remains of the chaos space marines, he found an article that interested him. A bolter in the hands of a slain chaos space marine champion. It was obviously plundered, as it bore no marks of chaos, it bore the crest of the dark angels chapter. O'Malley took it, claiming to a protesting priest that it obviously held no taint as it bore no heretical liveries. 

With the Regiment decimated to only a tenth of its former strength, and its colonel dead, they received a wave of new recruits from the regional capitol. These inexperienced men were little better than well organized conscripts. To fill the shortcomings of the regiments new members, one hundred vostryan elites were borrowed to mix together with the Tarkan recruits and share their battle experience. This along with the now hardened soldiers from the origonal 52nd regiment allowed from a stable mix of new recruits and experienced veterans. Over the past 32 years the regiment’s men have gained valuable fighting experience, and the regiment had distinguished itself enough to be recognized as command regiment of the 5th division, regiments 50-59.

The regiment's companies currently hold to the following formations:

A company:
4 longtime squads, and 4 newly recruited squads, and one Vastryan armored fist squad (as well as O'malleys command squad, and the primary platoon command squad)
They often go to battle accompanied by B company

B company:
2 Leman russ battle tanks, one basalisk artillery unit, 3 hellhound support tanks, 5 armored fist squads 12 sentinels, and 3 suport units who deploy into battle via valkarie drop ship. They are lead, unorthadoxicaly, by Tech priest Omar. 

C company:
100 storm troopers trained in the small Schola Progenium in the regional capitol. They are lead by Commisar Giddion. More recently, 15 of them were killed by orks, despite a favorable ambush, and were replaced with vostran storm troopers until more recruits from the regional capitol were trained.

D company:
2 standard infantry platoons, one of which is wholly vostryan.

E company:
one standard infantry platoon, and one heavy weapon support platoon

F company:
one hundred Roughf riders, mounted on Tarkan pattern war bikes

G company:
3 leman Russ battle tanks, 3 hellhound support tanks, 2 35 man infantry platoons, one only recently formed from new recruits and vostryan allies, after the company suffered a ambush by ork komandos

H company:
6 bombard siege tanks, 3 basilisk artillery units, a standard infantry platoon, and a heavy weapon platoon.

I company:
two standard infantry platoons

J company:
two standard infantry platoons, two squads of one of which are vostran.



Most recently, the tarkan 52nd has been fighting ork mercenaries hired by the Tau to weekend Tarkan for their coming invasion of enlightenment. The fighting has been fierce, and standard lascannons have been replaced with heavy bolters for better suppression of large numbers of green skins. 

Named characters:

Col. O'malley- The colonel of the regiment, wields the power sword he used to kill the chaos lord Peitriov. For recent actions against the orks on tarkan he has been awarded the honorifica imperialis. He often places himself on the front line with his most trusted men. He prefers to face his foe head on.

Medic O'Conol- A-companies head medic, a personal friend of O'Malley's. He is counted as a friend by most of the men in A company, and has saved most of their lives on multiple occasions. 

Commissar Giddion- A Commissar trained on Krieg. He is a fiercely by the book commander, and has grated with O'Malley on many occasions. O'Malley often chooses to place himself and A company on the front line when protocol dictate that they do otherwise. 

Tech priest Omar - A tech priest who was sent to Tarkan directly from mars. He is an overzealous combat repairman, often modifying vehicles from their original design. He never leaves the creed of the mechanicum, but he pushes it to its limits. This is probably why mars sent him away.

LT. Avery: A lieutenant in A company who expresses a vehement dislike for O'malley, who he sees as an overconfident fool. Ironical, he is seen by many as being the same kind of person, and has even taken an ork slugga as his weapon of choice, witch is reminiscent of Col. O'malley.

Sgt. Jacob- The vostran leader of the armored fist squad in A company. He has a drinking problem to which he admits freely, but keeps in control most of the time. He is only very rarely seen drunk on the field of battle, and when he is not, he is a fine leader. 


*WHEW!* I went on for a while there. I changed a few things from the last time I wrote this, but I like this better, so this is the official one. 

I have some pictures lying around, but I need to find them, I’ll post them tomorrow. Don’t get your hopes up though, I’ve only got A company and a bit of B company done (and not everything is painted)


----------



## Kobrakai

Thought I had best post here about my chapter!

Chapter Name: Cerulean Guard

Fluff: Still WIP that, but they go along the following principles:

- Imperial fist gene-seed
- Codex chapter
- Standard chapter organisation
- Specialise in close quarter firefights and counter attacking measures, so good for cityfights mainly when the use of heavy armour with short ranged weaponry key. 

Characters: We have a few:

Chapter Master Arnam: Current chapter master. Joined the first company after service in the Deathwatch, then promoted through to Chapter Master by a court of his peers (Highest ranking members of the Reclusium and Librarian Sanctums, aswell as the 10 ranking company captains).

Captain Arias; 3rd Company Captain. Currently striking with the Confederation of Angels on the Eastern fringe. 

Chaplain Dius; 3rd Company Chaplain

.. there are a few others, but i'm at work and I can only remember a few.

Organisation: Already basics covered in the fluff, standard Codex Astartes organisation.

Pictures: All the photos of my chapter can be found in my project blog, a link to my progress can be found in my signature. Please look if you have a few minutes spare :victory:

This has actually sparked me to write up a full peice of background for them, so expect that over the next few weeks hopefully. As for model painting is concerned, i'm going to be adding a fair bit more to my army, so stay tuned on that too. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Xabre

The Occulous Arcannum

These guys are an offshoot of the Thousand Sons, one of the forces organized by Ahriman in the ever-expanding quest for knowledge and lore.


----------



## neilbatte

I've just started fleshing out the background and paintscheme for my next marine army.
They're called the sons of Xerces and have a persian theme. Just a basic codex chapter undecided as to who they've evolved from yet I'll wait till I've got a few more models painted.
Their paint scheme will be deep purple armour with yellow trim and accent colours and gold metallics and possible yellow helmets.


----------



## Col. Schafer

And now I have pictures:
A-compony (missing two squads :angry: )








B-Compony (missing the majority of its forces due to the fact that I havent baught them yet) Sorry about the shiny sentinal








Col. O'Malley and Medic O'Conol:









Yes, My army is only part painted, and I suck miserably at painting them. (I shoudl really finish the base coat on the chimera...)


----------



## Emporers Champion

Col. Schafer said:


> Does it have to be SM's? I have a made up guard regement.


I have just made a thread for IG regiments if you want to post them there, its up to you!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32621


By the way, you guys have come up with some awesome chapters/regiments! you should all be fluff writers!!!


----------



## Vrykolas2k

The Wyld Hunt (formerly the Wolf Brothers)

History/ Fluff:
Created during the 2nd Founding, this off-shoot of the Space Wolves faded into obscurity due to many of its members succumbing entirely to the Curse of the Wulfen. Rumours had the Chapter purged entirely, or fallen to Chaos.
In fact, the Inquisition did purge many, and some did fall to Chaos... others joined the 13th Company, while the remainder disappeared on their Battle-Barge, the Storm of Blackmoon. They traveled for decades in the far reaches, occasionally fighting Orks and even small Hives of the fell Tyranids, all the time searching for a place to settle and relieve their gene-seed's curse. They found a lost strike-force of White Scars and some Imperial survivors on a war-torn world and took them from the doomed planet; some of the more worthy humans were added to the Wolf Brothers, and over the course of years the White Scars' gene-seed was mixed with that of the Wolf Brothers, due in no small part to the assistance of some Exodite Eldar the Wolf Brothers aided in expunging Orks from the Exodites' world. In payment, the Exodites used their arcane sciences to mix the gene-seeds, tempering the Wulfen Curse to a large degree.
Finally, they found a planet named Rowyn, a long-lost colony inhabited by people called Gaels, who had fallen far from their tech-using ancestors. The arrival of the Wolf Brothers was fortuitous, for Necrons had awakened in the ancient ruins in the northern polar region of that world, and were preparing to destroy all life on the planet.
The Gaels' warriors, known as Woads, were severly out-matched, but were prepared to sell their lives bitterly in an effort to save their people. The Wolf Brothers, seeing these humans' bravery, decided they'd found a home. Fifty years later saw the end of the last of the Necrons; the Gaels, who had fallen into a more superstious belief, had dubbed the Wolf Brothers the Wild Hunt, after the great Huntsman and his Hounds who were called by the gods to destroy evil. The Wolf Brothers adopted a slightly modified version of the name: The Wyld Hunt.
Since then, the Wyld Hunt has made some small inroads into known space, where they appear to aid beleagured Imperial and, sometimes, Eldar forces... only to vanish again without a word.
They hold a grudge against The Inquision, however, and will never aid them directly (instead, they will work to save a planets population from the enemies of humanity); in fact, they will attack the forces of the Inquisition whenever such a course is viable. Like their Space Wolf fore-bears, they also hold a grudge against The Thousand Sons, but are ambivilent towards the Dark Angels.

Tactics and Organisation:
The Wyld Hunt is led by the Master of the Hunt (the Chapter Master), as well as various Lords, such as the Lord of the Spear, the Horn, and so on (Captains), and lastly by Skull-Druids (Chaplains). Due to the tampering their gene-seed has experienced, they cannot have anything like a Librarian/ Rune-Priest; anyone with latent psycher powers has them destroyed when they become Hounds of the Hunt, while active psychers die horribly (and the gene-seed is wasted).
The Hunt is organised like a Space Wolf Great Company; that is, there are a certain number of Hunt Leaders for a certain number of Huntsmen and Hounds (their term for Scouts). Basically this means that for every 750 points, the player must use an HQ unit (to include Retinue, if desired). Note that Venerable Dreadnoughts are not considered an HQ choice under normal circumstances (they have three, and all are honoured advisors, but prefer to no longer have the burden of actuall leadership).
Some Lords like to use hit-and-run tactics like the White Scars, others use more "traditional" Space Wolf tactics, but the majority prefer a fair mix of the two.
Hounds are the newly-inducted members of the Hunt, and act as Scouts in most other Chapters (a recent divergence from the old way, mostly due to the White Scar influence on the gene-seed). Those who survive become Huntsmen (Tactical Marines), then Senior Huntsmen (Devastators) or Invincible Huntsmen (Terminators), usually; some few become the equivelent of Sternguard/ Vanguard or members of a Lord's Retinue. These types are all known as Master Hunstmen, with a different designation as appropriate (such as Master HUntsman of the Blade, Master Huntsman of Ordnance, Master Huntsman of the Herb, and so on). Lastly, there are those few who become the Steel Druids, who perform the same roles as Techmarines of other Chapters.
Each Lord commands a Hunt; there are currently only 7 Hunts (each numbering 100), due to the fact that the numbers have yet to recover from the serious depletion they took over their centuries of wandering.
The Wyld Hunt is often forced to scavenge the battle-fields where other Space Marines fought and died, to replace and repair their own equipment. They also collect any gene-seed found, so it can either be returned in secret to its own Chapter, or mixed with their own.

Appearance and Colours:
The Wyld Hunt appears as do the Space Wolves, for the most part, though there is sometimes a slight Eurasian appearance due to the influence of the the White Scars who had to join them long ago. Members of the Hunt are very rarely Marked by the Wulfen, but it does occasionally occur. Those so Marked are often some of the Hunt's greatest heroes. All members look somewhat feral, but not so much as a "typical" Space Wolf; their canines, while elongated, never reach the lengths as those of the Space Wolves, either (unless the character is Marked).
Once inducted as a Hound (and after the recruit survives that transformation), members have blue and/or green "woad" tattooed onto their arms, shoulders, and chests.
The armour is a deep green, with metallic green highlights, and black or white "secondary" colours. The Chapter banner is red, white and blue-grey (the same shade as that used by Space Wolves). Capes worn by the Master of the Hunt and the Lords are blue-grey with white linings.


----------



## Baradur

Name - “The Hidden Fangs”
Leader - Under direct command of the Great Wolf of the Space Wolves.
Homeworld - Fenris
Sucsessor of - The Space Wolves
Armour Colour - Varies depending upon operation, though those based on Fenris wear pale White.
Speciality - Stealth operations and Ambush. And as with all Space Wolves, close combat.

Leader - Though they are commanded by the Great Wolf, the Hidden Fangs' figure head, and closest member to a Wolf Lord is Tharis Greyfell.

Type of Combat - The Hidden Fangs primarly operate as Wolf Scouts, using their stealth and cunning to set up behind enemy lines waiting until the opertunity to strike disrupting enemy enplacements, tanks and re-enforcements. Due to the style of their operations, the Hidden Fangs are usually out numbered. As well as their covert operations, The Hidden Fangs are sometimes formulated to operate as a Great company, though they are usually lacking in number compaired to the actual Great Companies, they make up for it in ferocity and skill.

Battles Participated - The Hidden Fangs serve the Great Companies of the Space Wolves as Wolf Scouts.

Current base of operations - The Fang, Fenris.

General fluff - The Hidden Fangs are comprised of the Space Wolves Wolf Scouts, when the need for a large scale covert operation is needed, the Wolf Scouts are organised into larger teams and are equiped and ordered in order to deal with a situation.
The Hidden Fangs tactics include inflitration behind enemy lines, setting up and waiting until the order of the pack leader. When the order is given the Fang members will rise from hiding and cause as much havock to major enemy assest's before making their way back to the Space Wolves battle line.
Apart from covert operations the Great Wolf can order the Hidden Fangs to mobolize as a Great company. Though when this does happen they are smaller in number compaired to the thirteen Space Wolf companies, they are none the less effective.
Though commanded by the Great Wolf of the Space Wolves, The Hidden Fangs have recently been known to be led by Tharis Greyfell, appointed their leader and Wolf Lord.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is something I've been formulating in my head for a while, I wanted to customize my Space Wolves story with creating a second founding, because the Space Wolves don't have any.. apart from the Wolf Brothers. So I did it this way trying not to break the Space Wolves fluff. So I'm clear, I'm not trying to claim Tharis as an actual Wolf Lord, basically a proxy one to lead them when they are a Company.


----------



## DEATHTORUSS

yeah i havn't really shared my ideas with anyone but i guess its now or never 
right

no pics or real story though... sorry

i thought id come up with my own chapter and i couldn't think of anything for like 5 weeks then one day i was fiddling with my lizardmen army and came up with "Lustria defenders".

they were a guard for the outer world system. they were part of the first founding and their records were lost during the horus heresy. There solar system was launched out of sink by the horus heresy and was attacked by tzeetch during horus's invasion of tera. The armys of tzeetch hid themselves and there strike was momentus and effective they didn't attack with bolter and magic as expected ,they extinguished the sun. All the planets were fused into a huge mega planet which they called lustria. The planets were very barbaric to begin with but everything that wasn't in the space marine Base was obliterated. The mega planet was formed instantly from a backlash of magical energy the space marine base was at the very center of it. they have found a way out through a maze of tunnels formed from the magma from all the planets readjusting to the new gravity. When they did reach the surface they new not of the stars around them nor the terain on which they stood.as the formed out from the core expanding they hit a wall all around them save for the one tunnel that led out this was the wall that contained the bound energys of the warp that were caught between the planets as the fused. the space marines knew this and stayed mostly to themselves in the center. every few centuries the would send out a few men to check on the planet ,on one such trip they ran into a bunch off little lizard creatures,those men stayed with the lizard men learning from them and and also teaching them about things then one day as they were talking the Marines new their home was threatend by a traiter in the chapter thay rushed back to find themselves to late to warn them and they were already under attack from the deamons welling in the warp pockets, as they watched they realised that some one had cracked the wall of seperation as it was now called and allowed some of the taint to get loose were it pried in to the mind of the Chaplain. The chaplain was to blame for the attack they later found out and the stuff of chaos was leeking through the pockets of warp as the were freed to this day the chapter still stands but now the stuff of chaos has started to bubble to the surface and soon their friends the Lizard men might have to fight for there entire Race and empire.

I thought this all up as i went so yah...........

They have camo green armour and i used extra lizard men bits like thier sheilds and my Dreadnought has a t-rex skull on his arm
they look alot like chaos guys


----------



## The Barbarian

The Dread Legion (not legal at all)

The Dread Legion, as the name implies, is made up of nothing but Dreadnoughts and supporting Techmarines. When a Space Marine strays from the path of the Adeptus Astartes, he may return to the fold and repent his actions. If he is found to be without the taint of Chaos, he is ritually "executed," as this is the only reward for ignoring the litanies of the Chaplain. They are then placed in a Sarcophagus and join the Dread Legion, a Chapter of Knights Errant, so to speak. Because they repented their actions, they earn the right to fight in service for the Emperor to clear their name and reputation. It is said that quite a few of the older warriors are Marines lead astray by their leaders during the Horus Heresy, but wished to return to the Emperor's light.

Right now, the only two characters I have are Sigismund of the Black Templars and The Nameless Master. When Sigismund died, he requested that he be placed in a Dreadnought in order to continue his crusade until the end of the Emperor's reign. As for The Nameless Master, his identity has been lost in the last 10,000 years, but he is rumored to be one of the Primarchs who died during the Heresy, maybe even Sanguinius himself.

The "Chapter" isn't really Codex Astartes organization. It's still a Legion, but is broken up into 10 Sectors. Each Sector is led by a "Voivod" (Slavic for ruler), which is similar to a Chapter Master, and a Master of the Forge assigned by the Tech-priests of Mars. Each one is drawn from a different Chapter in order to maintain a modicrum of autonomy. The Sectors are then divided up into Companies in the same way as a normal Chapter.

No pics yet because I pretty much have to make all of the models myself. Games Workshop doesn't offer Dreadnoughts with 4 arms or mountes on tanks or skimmers instead of legs. As soon as I have some, they will be shared with the world. Right now, I want to paint everything black non-metallic metal without any decoration or ornamentation to represent them being stripped of their original identity. But I plan on lots of battle damage to fill in the blank spots. Gotta make 'em look like they've been fighting for 10,000 years.

I attached the Codex I have written if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Strange Dude

Mine is

The Purifiers
Current Chaptermaster Varus Kain
Colours White, Red and Gold
Homeworld Helios Prime
3rd Founding Imperial Fists Successor
Motto Puritas Veritas
Quirks The purifiers religously clean there armour before and after any engagement. Work Heavily with the Inquistion and have a Grey Knight Grandmaster assigned to them on a semi permenant basis.










GM Kalidus










Dread


----------



## mcmuffin

The Forge of Chaos warband was ultimately formed when Lord Radixon overthrew his former chapter master of the Angels of Iron. about 400 of the total number of the chapter joined Radixon. The Angels of Iron were highly skilled in the making of armour and weapons, with a high number of mobile heavy support units. Radixon gathered his followers and moved into the fortress monastery. the other Angels of Iron were caught unaware and mercilessly destroyed. 
they are pirates and raiders comparible only to Huron Blackheart's Red Corsairs. the fleet of the Forge of Chaos is massive, comprising of up to 100 small vessels 2 large battle cruisers, "Thunder Child" and "The Harbinger of Sorrow", and the formidable flagship "Dark Endeavour". the fleet was last seen in the Obsidian system, where the Forge of Chaos invaded Nevermourn and butchered millions before departing with thousands of slaves into the warp.throughout the years of Radixon's rule,the Forge of Chaos has grown to a number exceeding five thousand. 
A band of chaos space marines dedicated to Tzeentch, known as the Enchanters were being over-run on their space hulk by the Dark Angels. The Forge of chaos came close to this battle and Radixon, having a psychically attuned mind, sensed that the Enchanters required assistance and brought the Dark Endevour's guns to bear on the Dark angels to allow the dwindling numbers of enchanters to escape to refuge. This was not done out of compassion, but for Radixons own benefit, as the Forge of Chaos lacked psykers. The Enchanters' leader pledged their support to the Forge of Chaos.
It has been rumoured that during various planetary raids, Kharn the Betrayer and a horde of Khorne berserkers have been seen collaberating with the Forge of chaos. these rumours cannot be officially confirmed as there are few survivors who are not slaves of the Forge of Chaos

Cool Characters:
*Radixon, Lord of the Forge of Chaos*

Radixon is one of Khorne's most dedicated champions. He was responsible for the mass annihilation of the Angels of Iron, his former chapter. after single handedly killing 4 inquisitors and 30 Grey knights, Radixon was gifted a juggernaut by the Blood God. Ironhound is its name, and it has been at Radixon's side in battle for almost 1200 years. Radixon is, like most of his warriors, a gifted artisan and metal-smith.He forged his own armour, the Corrupted iron, which is infused with the essence of the warp, and gives radixon excellent protection. Bone-eater, another demonstration of Radixons skill as a metal-smith, is Radixon's massive double-handed chain-axe, forged from triple hardened admantium, with teeth made of unknown red metal found near the maelstrom, and a grip of tanned orkhide. 

Combat Style:
The Forge of Chaos are pirates and raiders, and storm forward in Rhinos, land raiders and hundreds of bikes.Two companies of the Forge of chaos are bike mounted. many suits of terminator armour have been forged and aquired, and so the forge of chaos boast more terminators than most other chaos warbands. they are most efficient in close combat with the enemy, but also are proficient in long range firefights


----------



## Brother Emund

*The Emperor's Vengeance Marines*

I have the pleasure of introducing my SM Chapter... the Emperor's Vengeance Space Marine Chapter and their home world of Pindarus, a moon orbiting the gas giant Kagoshima Nineteen, in the Nord-Vundtia System, Ultimatum Segmentum. 

The Emperor's Vengeance Chapter was rediscovered three hundred and ninety three standard years ago, after being cut off by warp storms that ravaged that particular part of the system for nearly half a Millennia. 
When the Exploration Fleet Novius came across the fortress monastery of this Marine Chapter, the Administratum was duly informed and a Interegator team of Inquisitiors were dispatched to the system.
After exhaustive tests, this lost Chapter was found to be free of the taint of Chaos, and unaffected by their isolation. In fact, they flourished in a system ravaged by internecine warfare and repeated incursions by Xenos infiltrators.
Their battle skills, honed to a fine edge on their own Death world and from countless battles fought in Humanity's name, make the Emperor's Vengeance a worthy addition to the other Adeptus Astartes Chapters. Their loyalty to humanity and our beloved Emperor, is of no doubt. 
They were subsequently re-designated as the 249th Chapter “Emperor's Vengeance”.
Although the Chapters original gene-seed was derived from the Traitor Legion, The Emperor’s Children, _“May their name be forever linked to infamy, betrayal and trechery until the end of time”, _the Vengence gene-seed are not corrupted.


*QUOTE* 
_"Brothers, failure is not an option here. If we fall back, the line will collapse. If the line collapses, the front collapses. If the front collapses, this continent will be overrun. 
We have nowhere else to go brothers. We hold here or die trying…."_



*INDEX ASTARTES: Chapter 249 "The Emperor's Vengeance"*


*Origins *

The Emperor's Vengeance were originally formed from gene-seed recovered from dead and wounded Emperor’s Children who remained loyal to the God-Emperor and were subsequently betrayed. The Chapter was beleived to have been formed during the 22nd founding. 
Their Fortress Monastery was built in the Ultima Segmentum, upon Pindarus a moon of a gas giant Kagoshima Nineteen. Pindaris is a Deathworld, covered mainly in dense jungle, but with large areas of open grass plains. There are large mountain ranges and deep oceans. Huge reptilian-like land animals, massive sea-creatures and flying beasts inhabit the planet in great numbers. Its jungles are places of extreme danger with the flora and fauna competing for resources. Life expectancy for unarmed humans is low.
There are human inhabitants though, but their numbers are small. They live in settlement’s scattered across the planets surface. Because of the dangers on the ground, the settlements are built high amongst the tallest trees and connected by bridges and lifts. Colonists venture to the surface to hunt and gather food, a risky business when everything wants to eat you!
The original colonists were believed to have arrived after crash-landing there, en route to another star system. The survivors struggled on, but with the loss of inter-planetary transportation and much of their technology, the inhabitants were cut off for thousands of years and progressed very slowly. The struggle to survive took precedence over all-else. The human population reverted from an eloquent, technically adept race, to a semi-feral state based on the tribal system. This human population provided a good source of warriors to maintain the Emperor's Vengeance ranks. 
Living on a Deathworld, the colonists were tough and resilient, savage fighters, and excellent hunters. Their skills… silently prowling the undergrowth, ambushing, hunting and protecting their settlements through stealth, surprise and brute force. 
Every year, on the ‘Day of the Black Warriors’, young hopefuls would gather on the “Plain of Tears”, a large open area cut into the jungle, and surrounded by defenses that hold back the dangers beyond. They await the arrival of the Emperor's Vengeance recruiting Party, who usually arrive in a cavalcade of noise and light, heralding the landing of several Thunderhawks. Each potential recruit is then thoroughly inspected, and the weak whittled out. The ‘Potentials’ are then gathered together and allowed to give their farewells to families and friends. It is likely that the young men chosen would never be seen again. Many of those that fail the initial inspection usually chose death to the humiliation of rejection, and disappear into the jungle to meet their fate.
The ‘Potential’s’ are then flown to a secret location deep in the jungle, which is a frightening experience in itself to recruits who have never come into contact with the modern world. They are stripped of all but modest coverings and given a crash-course in map reading. They are then given a small knife.
Each ‘potential’ then has to make his way to another hidden base, over 300 Kilometers away, all of it through horrendous terrain and danger. If the ‘potential’ manages to get to the second base, he begins his training as a Space Marine. The attrition rate is high; most never make the journey and simply disappear. 
Some, the lucky few, stumble into the safety of the base, weeks or months later. 

*Home World*

Pindaris is a Deathworld. The Chapter Fortress, perches high up on a mountainside in a sea of green jungle. They have several smaller bases located throughout the planet, and these are used for training and administration purposes.
The Emperor's Vengeance maintain a large space fleet, and have access to many armoured vehicles, Dreadnoughts and Attack-craft. A large orbiting space station, ensures that the planets occupants remain undisturbed and safe from outside interference. The Emperor's Vengeance also maintain constant watch on several star-systems, which they consider to be theirs, though most of the inhabitants of these system’s, are blissfully unaware of this. They have intervened in local conflicts and outside invasion, several times over the Millennia, but usually interference is kept to the minimum.
A constant watch is maintained on the Outer Fringes, protecting the Ultimatum Segmentum, from alien invasion. 

*Appearance*

Although Pindaris lies in the shadow of its large Gas giant, the system it lies in has three large stars that lie in a diamond formation. These stars are prominent at night and became the symbol of the Emperor's Vengeance Chapter. This is reflected in the Chapter symbol, a white oval with three red stars. Their armour is also black in colour, the colour of the void.
Marine Sergeants and Officers have slight variations to the colour scheme, NCO’s having red helmets, Officers silver or gold. Techmarines wear all red, Chaplains wear Silver.
Emperor's Vengeance scouts wear camouflaged armour and stealth cloaks including a phase generator, which distorts their shape and shadow, making them virtually impossible to see.
Physically, the marine inside the armour is invariably tall, fair-skinned, with black hair. 

*Combat Doctrine*

The Emperor's Vengeance are skilled in scouting, ambush and infiltration and make great use of these skills. They are also physically tough and resilient. These skills and the Chapters doctrine encourage individual thought and action. Vengence marines will often fight alone if necessary, but are obviously lethal working as a team.
The Chapter will send individual Marines on missions if the need arises.
The Chapter has an excellent armor capability with a large array of vehicles and vehicle variants, including artillery support. They also have a large number of Dreadnoughts (as injured marines refuse to retire into obscurity, their wish, to die gloriously for the Emperor). 
Normally the Vengence Marines will infiltrate enemy lines, form a defensive perimeter and then call in the armour. The armour will then push forward with the infantry mopping up. Dreadnoughts will form mobile weapons platforms and advance with the infantry.

*Organisation*

The Emperor's Vengeance adhere to the Codex Astartes and only deviate slightly. They are experts at deep penetration missions, and close co-ordination with their armour back up. If a Marine is nearby, you can be sure that armour will descend apon you very quickly. If the Blades advance without armour, they always have many Dreadnoughts supporting them.
The Chapters vehicles have all been modified in some form or another, and it is not uncommon to see Marines hanging from the sides of these vehicles with one hand and firing in all directions with the other. 
Their Fortress Monastery has huge workshops and weapons facilities and the Chapters Techmarines are constantly experimenting on new weapons and devices. Unlike other Chapters, the Emperor's Vengeance will absorb enemy weapons and adapt them to their own use. This is frowned apon by outsiders who would never consider using Xenos-produced items. They have also several captured space vessels, which are often used in covert operations.
*Beliefs*

Haunted by memories of the Great Heresy and forever reminded that their precious gene-seed came from corrupted stock, The Emperor's Vengeance strive to become the perfect warriors. Emperor's Vengeance are totally loyal to the God-Emperor and the Imperium. They are utterly ruthless dealing with the Emperors enemies and have often been admonished for incidents of over-zealous behaviour. Captured enemy soldiers are usually dispatched out of hand, unless they fought particularly well, and Xenos are destroyed as a matter of course.
They have an affinity with the Europa Four system, especially the Jirmanic’s, who may have provided some of the Emperor's Vengeance DNA. The marines also admire the Jirmanic warrior code and ethics.
Emperor's Vengeance believe that the only way that they can truly serve the Emperor is to give their lives for him. When they die, they join all their comrades in the Great Hall of their Ancestors, and drink and dine, telling stories for eternity, until the Emperor himself joins them. Then they are complete.

*Gene-seed*

Based on the Emperor's Childrens gene-seed recovered from the dead and dying loyalists at Istvaan 3, the Emperor's Vengeance suffer from the psychic imprint left by the rage and despair of thousands of loyal marines when the great betrayal was uncovered. This can cause Marines to go temporary insane during battle. If the Marine survives the battle, he will be taken away to “The Lost Tower” on Pindarus (named, because the once disciplined Brother has temporarily lost his way), until the insanity passes.
Sometimes a whole company will suffer from the condition, turning them into an unstoppable mass of rage. The effects are catastrophic to an enemy. This trait can sometimes be seen in Jirmanic’s where an individual or group goes completely berserk during combat. Such warriors are known as ‘Berserkers’ and are revered in the ranks.
Another trait inherited through the genes is the uncontrollable urge to drink alcohol, any alcohol, in vast quantities, after a victory. Luckily, they have been genetically enhanced to be able to control the alcohols effects. If threatened or duty calls, they will immediately sober up, none the worse for wear.
Jirmanic’s are the same, except they suffer horrendously from alcohols effects!

*Battle cries*

“My Honour is my Loyalty” “Xenos Absolutum” “The Emperor take my Soul” “Forwards!”

*Inspiration*

The Emperor's Vengeance are well-aware of their tainted blood line and strive to eradicate the memory.They honour the Emperor's Children that remained loyal to the Emperor. As they have no links to a loyal Primarch and the word _Fulgrim_ is now a curse, they honour Sanguinius for his loyalty to the Emperor, his devotion to duty, and ultimately his sacrifice at the hands of the arch traitor Horus . Their sole aim is to be perfect Marines and worthy enough


----------



## Gitgo567

THE IMPERIUM’S STING

Name: The Sting of the Imperium or The Imperium’s Sting
Chapter Master: Cornant Fodio the Venom-Spreader
Homeworld: Lugosia
Colours: Yellow and different shades of black/grey
Cry: ‘Feel the venom run through your veins, spreading, growing!’ or ‘The Imperium’s venom flies forth from our weapons, and strikes all who oppose it!’

Origins
A mountainous planet known as Lugosia held a band of hardy men who managed to survive on little to no water or food. Lugosia is a cold, rocky planet, almost bare of any flora or fauna, and has quite heavy gravity, which makes this chapter slightly shorter than the rest. 
Anyway, this band of tough men was lucky to live in the living centre of Lugosia, where there lived Creddevans, and there grew shrubs and were hot springs where they could bathe and collect water from to drink (it would be quite hot at first, so they would cool it down in the cold air). The men hunted the Creddevans to eat, and would light fires from the small trees and shrubs. 
Creddevans were, and still are, rather hard to hunt, as they are fast and thick-skinned. They are like a kangaroo mixed with a hippopotamus. It has the size, speed and agility of a small kangaroo, so it is around 4-5 feet tall, and bounds speedily around the slopes, and it has the thick skin of the hippopotamus, meaning arrows could not pierce their skin easily in many spots.
The men had been exiled to this planet for heresy, mistakenly accused, that is. They were given a chance to re-write their ways. Many of them either could not take the lack of food, the cold, and the walking, and many were furious with the Imperium, and turned to Chaos, but a select few withstood 12 years of it, and when their sentence was over, they were collected from their prison (which they had quite gotten used to) and taken to the court they were first trialled. The court was amazed, as no one had ever survived that punishment before. The court was amazingly generous and kindly, and decided to let them walk free.
Among the survivors was Cornant Fodio, he was their leader, and there was Dion, Xavier, Vaughan, Austin, and Drake. All of them were utterly loyal to the Emperor, and knew he had his reasons for exiling them, and they wanted to fight for him across the universe, so they started their own Chapter, the Sting of the Imperium, or the Imperium's Sting.
They all returned to Lugosia, and built temples and buildings. It is now a fully inhabited planet, and the homeworld of the Sting of the Imperium.

Colours and Insignias
The Sting of the Imperium dons yellow, black, and grey armour (the exact colouration differs from company to company), and their insignia is a cone pointing downwards topped by a banner stating 'CORNU' (Latin for hornet or horn) and backed by a shield. Sometimes the cone (representing a wasp/bee/hornet's sting) has a small Imperial Aquila near the banner. All of them have mark 6 greaves, meaning that they stretch above where the kneepads normally would be.
The 2nd company, the most widely known company, dons dark grey armour with a black helmet top, and yellow elbows, hands, backpack joints, bolter, and shoulder pads.
The 3rd company wear all yellow, except for soft armour, belts and feet.
The 4th company wears a yellow upper half, except for the aquila, the shoulder trim, and the backpack joints. The lower half is utterly black, unless the marine is wearing a loincloth, which would be yellow.
The 1st company is quartered, so the top left and bottom right is black, and the top right and bottom left is yellow. Certain bits of the armour are the opposite colour to the majority of the corner, these are the following: the shoulder trim, the elbows, the wrist, the feet, and the shoulder symbol (only on the left side, or from his point of view, the right). Also, the helmet is halved, but unevenly, so there is more yellow on the top of the helmet than black, and more black on the bottom than yellow.
All Assault squads have mark 6 helmets (the one which looks like a beak).

Cornant Fodio
Fodio is a rather understated Chapter Master, and wields a chainsword and a bolt pistol. He wears 2nd company-style armour, and a cloak and loincloth. He wears a mark 6 helmet (when he wears a helmet at all), and wields a chainsword with yellow and black stripes in a 'danger' pattern named 'Pupugi', a silver and gold bolt pistol named 'Toxicum', and a gold power sword named 'Morsus'.
He is often known as 'the Venom-Spreader'.


----------



## murdock129

Death Hawks

Illuminati Records, X-Files, Death Hawks

Origins and History:
The Death Hawks are a very secret force, very few knowing of their existence, not even the Emperor of Man, and even fewer knowing truly how many of them they are.

According to Imperial records they were simply a small squadron or Blood Angels who were saved by a unit of Dark Angels during the great crusade and as a result painted their armor green to acknowledge those who saved them, and who were later destroyed during the Seige of Terra, but the truth is far greater, and far darker.

The Death Hawks never originated from any one Primarch, they were first created by Jo'Suar Ry'Char, the founder of the Illuminati and one of the High Lords of Terra. Back before the Horus Heresy the Illuminati were founded in secret to protect humanity at all costs, even from the Emperor himself. And to do so the Illuminati decided there was a need to control their own chapter of Space Marines to even stand a chance of protecting Humanity from all threats

This was done by the genetic material of each Primarch being secured, by whatever means was deemed necessary, as by the time of 'The Harvest', the Illuminati were widespread and much greater in number. Once the final Primarch's DNA was secured (Who happened to be Mortarion), the creation of the Death Hawk Space Marines began on the planet of Mondas, which also became home to many of the other Illuminati projects.

Right before the Horus Heresy was revealed Jo'Suar Ry'Char lead a campaign including most of the Death Hawks to wipe out a horde of Orks lead by Warboss Gorok Toof-Eat'a on the very edge of Imperial Space, and due to a warp storm they were unable to return throughout the Heresy. When the Horus Heresy occurred the Death Hawks still on Mondas were quickly sent to fight alongside the forces of the Imperium. They first made their mark striking at Horus' fleet and causing a faction of the 'Iron Warriors', 'The Brotherhood of Bleeding Iron'* to be cut off from the rest of the fleet and forcing the Brotherhood to flee.

Seeing the fleet heading for Terra the Death Hawks made their way towards Terra, arriving long before Horus' fleet, claiming to be Blood Angels who had changed their colors due to the Dark Angels. Quickly every last Death Hawk aside from those trapped by the warp storm with Jo'Suar Ry'Char, was prepared to defend Terra. When the Seige began the Death Hawks fought to the last man, refusing to give an inch of ground and even attempting counter offensives whenever given the chance. Long before the Emperor slew Horus, the last Death Hawk lay dead, Captain Gabriel Galfridus, having successfully killed Khârn the Betrayer, or at least so it was thought at the time.

As the Traitor Legions fled after Horus' defeat, the main fleet of the Emperor's Children was attacked by Jo'Suar Ry'Char and the remaining Death Hawks who had bey now escaped the warp storm, and badly damaged their fleet, though the near destruction of this legion is officially attributed to the other Chaos Legions.

Jo'Sua's forces quickly returned to Mondas, which had been cut off by Imperial Space during the Heresy and was now victim of an invasion by a race known as the Haemovores. Unknown to the Imperium the Haemovores and Death Hawks and their Lizardmen allies waged war across Mondas, thousands dying and thousands more Death Hawks being cloned every day, until Jo'Suar and a pair of Dreadnoughts smited the supreme leader of the Haemovores, a monster known only as 'The Beast', imprisoning it upon a planet called 'Kroq-Tor' and keeping 'Kroq-Tor' in orbit close to Mondas' sun.

As the Death Hawks began to rebuild Mondas word reached them of 'The Beheading' Luther's betrayal and the creation of the Grey Knights, as well as a DNA sample taken from the Emperor himself. Jo'Suar almost immediately decreed his DNA would be fused with the Emperor in a highly dangerous procedure, leaving him highly weakened for months. This was when a Callidus assassin struck, Ty'Kala Ma'ri, who had been informed of the Illuminati by Drakan Vangorich, and despite her master's death, was still attempting to kill Jo'Suar, the last remaining High Lord of Terra.

When Ty'Kala reached Jo'Suar's quaters she found him weakened and depressed on his bed, feeling a wave of pity for the man, dropping her Phase Weapon and morphing into an apothecary, secretly nursing him until he was stronger. Only then did she reveal herself to him, causing him to nearly instantly declare her his bodyguard, as a founding Illuminati leader he was prohibited from having a partner.

The Death Hawks have remained secret since, fighting the enemies of humanity in secret, Jo'Suar finally taking Ty'Kala as his wife regardless of the rules of the Illuminati.

Plantet: Mondas
Mondas is a planet covered in Jungles, swamps and plateaus, the native 'Lizardmen' having created temples across the world. When the first Illuminati arrived on Mondas the Lizardmen hailed them as gods, so many more temples were built in their honor. The planet is much like the Jungles of Lustria from the Old World, giant dinosaur like creatures inhabiting the dense jungles and swamps while the Death Hawks main base sits within the city of 'Kez-Tior'. Orks regularly invade the planet and are easily repulsed as it is nigh on impossible for a large ork force to attack due to an asteroid belt. The Lizardmen are often encouraged to hunt down the Orks, with those who kill the most being 'gifted' by the gods.

Appearance:
The Death Hawks wear no distinguishing symbols, their power armor being Catachan Green to match the jungles of their home world, and with a boltgun trim. Higher ranking space marines (excluding terminators) usually wear Black armor with white shoulder pads and helmets.

Leaders:
The Death Hawks are still lead into battle by Jo'Suar Ry'char and Ty'Kala Ry'char most of the time. Other leaders are Cousarrin, who wears personalized silver armor, Osirin the only Space Marine to tame one of the Mondasian wild Boars and a mysterious white-winged figure with harsh features and inhuman strength...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

Renegade Marines: Custodians of Stealth 
(Gotta hand it to the Heresy name generator. If nothing else, it's unique.)

I basically wanted a mix of chaos models and loyalist dex, so I could switch between rules without having to make a second army. The custodians are infiltrating the Purge at the command of a Witch Hunter Inquisitor Lord, and so get to wear the nifty old-school armour. They're an off-shoot of the Raven Guard. They sneak around sabotaging tanks, killing off isolated enemies, stealing the last cup of coffee, you name a low move, they've done it. After a while, being in constant contact with Chaos has had some unexpected bonuses, like extra arms, wings, or the ability to withstand huge amounts of disease without dying. Unfortunately, the Imperium didn't see it that way (something about staying pure and all that) and the chapter and it's ordos allies are now a renegade chapter. They're still loyal to the Emperor, but he's trying to kill them. At last report, the custodians were still alive, but we're not sure where. They're hiding.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon

woah col shafer that is awesome fluff, go IG! I read that whole story, good writing. 
my made up SM army is The Nova Fists.

The Nova Fists were originally founded on the planet Marderan, now a wasteland of volcanic ash and smoke that is somewhat similiar to Mustafar from starwars. The chapter is forever loyal to the emperor, protecting the outer Clyssius sector from several tyranid infestations every thousand years. Without their presence the neighbouring Kardesh System (my made up IG) would have been wiped out on numerous occasions, as the taint of the warp here is far too powerful for many ships to get through, making it hard to reinforce them. This whole galaxy of 7 planets and 4 moons used to be very popular, having bountiful resources and populations in the billions. but after a massive asteroid hit Marderan, more than half of the citizens were decimated in an instant, and the survivors had to deal with the aftermath. As volcanoes and lakes of hissing magma formed around (and through) capital cities and green forests, the planet's climate was changed forever, and the survivors were forced to live under ground or in special towers on the mountains. When the people were at their most vulnerable, Chaos decided to strike, sending 2 full legions of death guard, as well as 6000 traitors and cultists to overtake the planet, their leaders believing the populace was made up out of only miners and peasants. But little did they know how important this planet was to the imperium, as it had been one of the last planets conquered by Lord Solar Macharius himself. he had left 1000 of his most elite marines to guard it, because deep within the core of the planet, some terrible new enemy had been slumbering. the miners knew if it awokened, it would bring a whole new evil into the universe, causing the deaths of countless planets, and so the lord solar left his very best soldiers to guard it, along with sending 8 imperial guard regiments and 2 additional SM chapters to set up a defensive ring in the whole system. (this is why the 144th Kardeshian were made too). After the Lord Solar left, the kardeshians and nova fists helped put a stop to many traitorous outbreaks, and purged their whole system many times. And so for many years the imperial people were safe and mined all around the discovered secret, monitering it and making sure sufficient defenses were in place if it were to ever wake up. the outer planets kept out all but the most skilled invaders, and the fists finished them off in space with their impressive fleet, letting nothing touch marderan soil. But suddenly one week, a gigantic rip in space shattered one of kardesh's moons in half, causing it to implode on itself, leaving an open side on the systems flank. A passage through the warp had been opened, and from it thousands of chaos minions spilled out onto the stars, smashing through over 70 percent of the deffenses within a month. The chaos fleet was only slowed down when they came upon marderan, the Nova Fists and remaining imperials making a last stand with every ship that they had. near the end even hulking transports and tankers, with no real ship to ship weaponry, were filled with munitions and explosives, going full speed right into the chaos ships, hoping to take down a portion of the enemy with them. After the onslaught came to an end in space, the battered and mostly wounded imperials retreated back to the planet, taking shelter in the underground tunnels while the chaos regrouped their forces and got ready to rain down their unholy might on the planets surface. After a quick orbital bombardment, sending waves of lava through the tunnels and blocking off many escape routes, the chaos swarm began landing their troops, and they consumed the whole surface. but it was only after landing that they realized what the conditions of this planet were like, and many of the lesser beings died instantly, not wearing anything to protect themselves from the intense heat and poisonous ash in the air. The death guard marines shrugged it off in their power armour, angered at how weak and foolish the cultists were, they would have to do all of the work themselves.


Ok i'm really tired now, i'll write the rest tommorrow i guess lol. sorry i'm really tired.
it kinda turned into a story now instead of founding of chapter, but can anyone guess what is the secret thing they found slumbering in the planet, that would kill them all if awoken? +rep for the right answer. lol hope you liked reading so far


----------



## Gitgo567

Is it the Void Dragon or the Outsider?


----------



## the_unchanged

My Chapter isn't really a made up one but I have altered the fluff for them.

They are the Rainbow Warriors. (cue sniggering, don't worry this isn't jokey im endeavoring to make them cool)

I've made a story regarding their background on the original works section here - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50501


Background -

A successor of the Blood Angels chapter of an unknown founding, this Chapter has operated on the Edge the Imperium for Millenia. They have only recently returned to the fold. 

Hailing from the twin planets of Tonal IV and Priism, history tells us that these worlds were bridged by the skybridge, defended by the warriors of the Sun Emperor. These were later found to relate to an Astartes fortress monastery and the Astartes themselves the Rainbow Warriors. They worship the Emperor in his twin aspects of Sun God; powerful and fiery war monger and Moon God, tempered Leader and rational tactician. They use sacrificial rituals involving xenos and aspirant blood that they then use as war paint.

The Chapter has fallen into bad fortune of late and now numbers only 600 members. There is much specualtion as to why this has happened though unbeknownst to most the Chapter suffers from a curse known as the red tide that turns the members of the Chapters into insane beasts that exist only to kill.

These brothers are known as the reds and are usually kept under stasis when not being used in war, until a cure can be found. 


Organisation -

The Chapter is broken up into seven companies of varying size. 

The 1st Company are veterans and are known as the Rosians and they are led by Chapter Master Bifrost. They were Pink Pauldrons.

The 2nd Company are the Azuls, the only codex standard company amd they are led by Lord Captain Namacuix. They were Blue Pauldrons.

The 3rd Company are the Purans, they are the Chaplains and Masters of the Ritual. They are led by the Master of the Blood Rite Tonuauc. They were a purple on their right pauldron.

The 4th are the Anarans, the Tech marines, they wear orange pauldrons.

The 5th are the Amarils, the Librarians, they wear yellow pauldrons.

The 6th are the Reds, those fallen brothers who suffer the red tide.

The 7th are the Verdants, these are the Scouts and Apothecaries and they display green.


The 4th Company are the


----------



## LordofFenris

Sons of the Firemind



Founding: n/a

Primarch: Magnus the Red

Homeworld: Chapter Keep on Draconus IV, Ultima Segmentum/Eastern Fringe Boarder



Claiming to be decendend from the Thousand Sons:



During the early stages of the Heresy, many Space Marines from those legions joining Horus did not feel the same as their fellow Legion members or Primarchs. While most of theThousand Sons marines showed some psychic talents, many did not. A few squads from across multiple companies decided that heresy was not what they had fought so hard for. While they were able to convince, in secrecy, other non psychic marines to join their cause, they soon realized most of the Legions command structure were fanatically loyal to Magnus and his promise of more arcane knowledge. This group decided to leave with the strike cruiser Rising Phoenix, however they saw other loyal marines attempting to leave the Traitor Legions not make it past Horus' fleet cannons. Leaving in secret, and with only a handful of loyal Chaplains to guide them, these loyal Thousand Sons made for the know empire of the Ultramarines Legion, looking to warn the Imperium of the betrayal and to get as far from the Traitor forces as possible, fearing further taint from Chaos. Without psykers to guide the few ships to their destination, the small fleet overshot their target system and ended up on the boarder of the Eastern Fringe, where the astronomican does not transmit well. Unable to get back quick enough to warn the Imperium of the heresy, the remaining loyal Thousand Sons sent out to make landfall on a small planet nearby called Draconus IV. There construction began on the groups new Keep, refusing to let the glory and honor of the Thousand Sons to end with the heresy. Once contact with the Ultramarimes was established, they explained what happened to the Legions Primarch, Roboute Guilliman. Finding them to be honest and honorable, Guilliman allowed the Sons of the Firemind to accompany his forces to help stabilize that area of the Imperium. Quickly repainting their armor, they set out to bolster this new force with weapons and armor. Being so few in number, and so far away assisting the Ultramarines, they were unable to help take place in the defense of Holy Terra. So Guilliman allowed them to assist his Ultramarines in fighting the Word Bearer Legion sent to delay the Ultramarines. 
After proving themselves to the Ultramarines Primarch, the Sons of the Firemind were allowed to maintain control of the Draconus sector, recruiting from the human populations nearby. 


Due to the loss of all the Thousand Sons librarians to the taint of Chaos, and the still bitter adversion to psykers, Sons of the Firemind employ no Librarians or any units which contain psykers, other than ship Navigators. They also only trust Librarians from the Ultramarines chapter and their Second Foundings. Having a strong bond with the Ultramarines, the Sons were given equipment and ships by the Ultramarines to help strengthen their numbers. The Sons are very selective about screening new recruits for psychic talent. Chapter Chaplains and Ultramarine Librarians constantly watch the Chapter to ensure psychic talent is screened out of prospective recruits. Any promising psychic recruits are "traded" to the Ultamarines or Blood Ravens for non psychic prospects.


Sons of the Firemind are considered to be a Second Founding Chapter, as they use Thousand Son gene-seed to create new Space Marines. As such, they are quick to defend their status as decsendent from a traitor legion. As a sign of their loyalty to the Emperor, they always are the first to deploy at a battle zone where Chaos has raised its head, especially if Thousand Sons are present. Unlike their chaos brethren, marines that took part in battles during the Heresy are no longer alive. These warriors are considered to be heroes in the chapter and are revered as such in lieu of primarch reverance. However, there are heroes "alive" from the 1st and 2nd generations. These exist as Dreadnoughts, and the chapter has a great many of them, sometimes even deployed in teams of 3. One practice, however, does concern even the chapters most adament defenders. When battling the forces of Chaos Space Marines, the Sons hunt down all Thousand Sons squads first and to the exclusion of all else. Once the Thousand Sons have been wiped out, the Sorcerer leading them is burned, power armor and all. The now empty power armor of the Rubric Marine Thousand Sons are taken back to the Chapters keep. There the armor is cleaned, purified, repaired and purified again. It is then presented to the warrior who bested its ghostly former occupant, or to a veteran as a gift. Some marines who already have one pass it along, display it in the chapters relic room, or keep it in private quarters. Most don the armor after a cleansing ceremony preformed by a Chaplain and attachement of purity seals and the armor is repainted in the Chapters colors and iconography.



RULES:



1. Sons of the Firemind are very wary of psykers: They may not take Librarians or any unit containing psykers. Furthermore, they may not be allied with any army that contains psykers, other than the following Space Marine Chapters:

Ultamarines

Aurora Chapter

Novamarines

White Consuls

Black Consuls,

Libators,

Inceptors,

Praetors of Orpheus

Genesis Chapter

Mortifactors

Sons of Guilliman

Sons of Orar

Patriarchs of Ulixis

Eagle Warriors

Doom Eagles

Silver Skulls

Blood Ravens





2. As the Sons of the Firemind openly declare their founding Chapter to be the Thousand Sons, many Chapters outside the Ultramarines branch are hesitant to work along side them, and Inquisition agents are always being deployed to watch the chapter: Sons of the Firemind consider all Daemonhunter army units to be hostile and may not include, or be allied with them.



3. Sons of the Firemind honor their history, as such many veterans and veteran sergeants done the power armor of fallen Thousand Sons Rubric Marines. All bonuses associated with Chaos Space Marine Thousand Sons do not apply to these Sons of the Firemind veterans. The armor is for adornment only.


----------



## Fluff Master

I collect the Black Dragons, which is a GW approved chapter, but seeing as they don't have much fluff I made up a heap for them. 

Long Story Short:

The Black Dragons were born as the first 21st Founding Chapter, and were initially thought a success. Unforunately, this was soon disproved due to a malfunctioning Ossmodula in their gene-seed, causing them to grow bony crests in their arms and heads, which they embraced and have used from then until now as close combat weapons. 

The Adeptus Mechanicus, prior to the discovery of their mutation, approved the chapter and gave them their own homeworld, Eire, which is home to a feudal civilization known as the Keltus. These people have been allowed to keep their rituals, which, in a vague sense, venerate the God Emperor as an Immortal Dragon in the Skies, who will one day venture forth and they will join him in his quest for the destruction of the demonic creatures. This echoes the belief of the Black Dragons themselves, though instead of demons it is daemons of chaos, chaos itself and the xenos. 

The Black Dragons have fought in alot of wars over the years, including the (homebrew) Secret Crusade, alongside the Celestial Lions, Space Wolves 8th Gt. Company, the Exorcists and the Salamanders against a growing Chaos armada which threatened to undermine the Imperium through deceit and secrecy, thus it was kept quiet in the fear it would reach this goal. They have also fought at Armageddon and in the 10th and 12th Black Crusade. 

The Black Dragons are currently led by the mighty Dragon Master (eqvt to Chapter Master) Drago Firestrom, who is about six hundred years old and whose ossmodula deficiencies have given him large horns on his brow and outrageous claws. It is of little surprise that he rarely leads his chapter in the company of other chapters and certainly not with an inquisition army. When investigated, Drago wears a ceremonial helmet and claims the horns are but decoration. 

The Black Dragons have an unusually large amount of apothecaries due to the abnormal gene-seed, which requires extra maintence. 

HOMEBREW RULES:

Ossific Blades - As given in Chapter Approved 2004, where certain models gain the rending rule

Cheers guys. More on these guys later, hopefully.


----------



## unpredictable chaos

My SM army is The Legion Of Vengeance 
WIP atm 

Heavy weapons and siege equipment widely used (devastators, Vindicators, termies etc. basically max out assault and heavy suppoert options) 

homeworld: callisto (fortress monastery)
Fluff: During the 7th founding after the Flesh Tearers had established their base on Cretacia and having continually mutating gene-seed, a select few decided that they would dedicate their lives to working with the adeptus mechanicus and cure the impurities in their own gene-seed. Thus The Legion Of Vengeance was born Their homeworld is a desolate palnet on the fringes of imperial control and are the 1st port of call when Xenos are savaging and ravaging surroundig planets. After many years of trial and error the legion has found a successfull cure for the mutation of their gene-seed thanjs in part too the native species of weed that flourishes on this particular planetary system that has gene altering properties, as such the native labourers a human population use it when there are industrial accidents at the forges and industrial sectors. The native human pupulace is where The Legion Of Vengeance gets its new recruits.During the long crusades that they have endured, they have learned that the way they must conduct their war strategies with stealth and have painted ther once red armour a pale blue-gray to blend in with the platest surface and arrive unannounced to the invaders. The preferred method of warfare is to use trenches in the frontline and laywaste to the invaders with a lethal volley of fire from the vindicators and whirlwinds. Then the fun can start when the invader's see the whirring of the chainswords of The Legion it's the last thing they see...

Warcry: commander, HQetc. Show no mercy for you shall recieve none
Reply: We are legion for we are many!


----------



## Lord Reevan

> native species of weed that flourishes on this particular planetary system


Do you mean weed as in weeds, unwanted plants or weed as in the wacko tobacco??


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan

*The Forgotten Hunters*

Designated Name: The Forgotten Hunters


Fluff: 

Can’t say a lot of fluff as waiting for my bro to get off his arse with his but hey ho.

Short version

(My bro's) Chaos Demi-god of betrayal stole two separate gene-seeds (In the 37M), the Raven Guard and the White Scars, did a bit of combining and new geneseed came out. Made ten marines and proceeded to break them but could not as their minds are not seen in the warp. God sees this as a failure and tries to kill them with his servants. They survive and escape planet to bottom right corner of Galaxy (check BRB map)

They are now Renegades as they have joined up with the small empire there (which has my Guard regiment) that opposes the imperium and its enemies.

To quickly sum up: everyone hates them for basically nothing


Characters:

The Alpha Hunter (Chapter Master) Highlander Suicune: Is one of the Original Survivors (he is 4000 years old!) and leads the chapter to its survival. Due to mutation of his gene-seed he has advance psychic abilities and has grown wings. Carries the blade _The Dead's Voice_, which was imbued with the soul of a Daemon Prince, contains Tremendous power and has cut down many foes.

Forge Father (Master of the forge) Draco Ianto: From a completely different chapter (still have to decide) He is Insane and creates Lots of Machines Simply because he can. Was Declared a Heretic after a Librarian found out that he created a Machine for a daemon in the warp. Killing his Brothers he found his way to the Hunters and was welcomed with open arms. He now creates His machines for them and turns them against their enemies.

Voice of Fury (Master Reclusiam) Torval Baldev: He Gives the men anger anger and often accompanies the Alpha Hunter to inspire the men further as if the presence of the Alpha Hunter wasn’t enough. He has seen more battles than a captain of another chapter and leads his brothers to the demise of their enemies.

The Warp Hunter (Chief Librarian) Frey Marcos: With all Hunter Marines he possessed the ability to conceal the presents of his mind in the warp. He finds his target and breaks their mind to find out information or simply to kill them. Many Daemons have been sent back to the warp this way and he has even controlled a bloodthirster.


Organisation of the chapter: They are organised into 7 companies each containing two scout squads and a Librarian.

Fighting style: Using the scouts to pick off leaders and venerable targets. They strike only to retreat with the enemy on their tail. Then the vanish leaving the opponent confused and the Hunters release a trap they had prepared, killing the enemy swiftly.

Colour Scheme:


----------



## Garven Dreis

Solis Legion
"Our light shines the way!"
-Lord Solis, otherwise known as Veran. 

Solis Legion has a mysterious past, as the chapter has no recorded Primarch, however, and has possession of atleast one Legion Fellblade. The Legion is carefully watched by the Inquistion, as it is rumoured that Solis Legion is at least twice the allowed chapter size as dictated by the Codex Astartes.

While Solis Legion does not follow the Codex Astartes on matters such as size, it adheres to it by use of Codex Tactics, so in-game Solis Legion uses C:SM. I haven't written a whole lot of fluff, but I name as many of my characters & vehicles as I can (or as many as I can be bothered).

Lord Solis Veran (Counts as Chapter Master).

Lord Commander Hector (Counts as Cato Sicarius)

Tactical Squad I 'Hector's Lance'
Tactical Squad II 'Firemasters'
Tactical Squad IV 'Veran's Finest'
Devastator Squad IX 'Ixiom'
Dreadnought "Brother Pirth"
Vindicator (It has a name, i just can't remember it)
Fellblade 'Supernova'
Assault Squad VII 'Rapier'


----------



## yanlou

might as well add mine

name: Iron Wolves
Colours: Main colour is Iron coloured helmet, chest, arms,main backpack, top half of legs, left shoulder pad. 
Secondary colour is Black trim on shoulder pads, backpack exhaustsm bottom half of legs and feet, 
Third Colour is mithril silver for trim not painted black, 
and bronze for wolf symbols, right shoulder pad follows space wolves markings for bloodclaws and other standard space wolves units 

A recently founded chapter of the space wolves, the Iron Wolves have an affinity with machines, much of their upper hierachy is made up of Iron Priests and dreadnoughts much like the Iron Hands chapter, unlike the Iron hands however Irons Wolves do not heavily modifiy themselves with bioincs, instead they still retain many of the Space wolves combat doctrines with slight modifictions to include a greater amount of heavy armour and dreadnoughts. When the chapter was first created only a handful of Space Wolves werent Iron Priests, but each of those space wolves had some sort of experince with machines, either bikes, preds or landraider, the other Space Wolves that left to create the Iron Wolves where large amounts of Iron Priests, a few Rune Priests and Wolf Priests, dreadnoughts and the basic hierachy needed for a fuctioning chapter, with them they took the few vehical's that could get a hold of, for largely mechinised chapter this was disadvantage. Iron Wolves recruit from Fenris its self, seeking those out with the affinity for machines, this has been a slow process and as such the chapter still remains relativly small. Before the Iron Wolves Could prosecute any sort of campiagn they first had to aquire a battle barge and enough vehicals to excute their combat doctrines, for this the Iron Wolf(Chapter Master) traveled to see and to negotiate with the current Space Wolves Great Wolf Logan Grimnar, for a battle barge for his chapter to travel and execute campaigns, meanwhile the most senior Iron Priests traveled Mars to see the Adepts of the mechanicum to negotiate for any power armour/terminator armour available as and armour they could spare and to produce new armour for the Iron Wolves. Both the Iron Wolf and the Iron Priests where successful. In exchange for a battle Barge the Iron Wolves was to render their expertise in the machine when ever the Space Wolves needed it and also to supply new Iron Priests. On the Mechanicum side of the
negotiations in exchange for vehicals, power armour and production of new vehicals the Iron Wolves where to render there service in the protection and defence of and mechanicum forgeworld and installation. Both terms where agreed, and as such within 10years the Iron Wolves where ready to go to war. The first deployment of the Iron Wolves chapter was at the behest of the mechanicum. One of their supply stations in Segmentum Pacificus was under attack by a small band of orks, only a small mechanicum force was stationed there to defend the supply station, the ork attack had caught them of guard, killing many, the mechanicum forces had some how managed to keep orcs at bay after the intitial attack, but this wouldnt last for long, in the first attacks they had managed to send a distress call, this call is what had caused the mechanicum to ask for assistance from the Iron Wolves, As par their contract, the Iron Wolves responded and mustered their forces they had(even though it was enough to prosecute a mission the chapter still remains quite small) leaving a small recruiting force behind. Entering the warp and traveling to the system(still havent decided exactly where in segmentum pacificus) had been uneventfull thankfully, but the real trouble had only just begun because lurking in the deep waves of the warp was a small fleet of Red Corsairs led by a champion under the orders of Huron Blackheart, which was stalking the Iron Wolves. 
The Iron Wolves had just left the Warp when out of no where they were hit with know void shields up it immediatly damaging the battlebarges engines, the enemy ship which had fired was apart of the fleet that was stalking the iron wolves, placed outside the jump point to immediatly attack any ship exiting the warp, a second volley fired and was directed at the weapons decks of the Iron Wolves battlebarge, destroying or disabling any defence turrents and main armements, exactly after the second volley was fired and hit then the void shields went up and the rest of the Red Corsairs fleet exited the warp, which had as soon as it had exited the warp unl,eashed a great swam of assualt craft full of troops, fighters and bombers, many where shot down as they approached by fighters sent out by the Iron Wolves and defence turrets, but it wasnt enough as there were to many. As the enemy assault craft started to enter and land in the hanger bay the Iron Wolves were setting up their defences readying heavy bolters and plasma cannons, what they didnt expect was a two pronged assault by enemys attacking from the front as they exited their crafted and a sudden teleport from terminators, caught between two over whelming forces many marines were killed in the initial attack the remaing battle brothers dragged the injured out of the hanger bay while firing there bolters. Similiar assaults where happening all over the ship slowly pushing the iron wolves back, the remaing iron wolves set up defences around the engine deck, bridge and apothocary, this was for the iron wolves their last stand before been destoryed, but an unexpected turn of events happened, An Iron Hands battle fleet had by accident also recived the destress call form the mechanicm supply port, exiting into the system the iron hands were faced by and enemy fleet and a disabled sieged battle barge of and unknown chapter to them, the iron hands sudden appearence wasnt at first registed by the red corsairs, and the iron hands took the opportunity to deliver a crippling blow to the enemy, destroying quite a few ships and damaging others, some which escaped back into the warp, turned to aid the besieged battle barge, seeing the need to be swift they teleported across behind the enemy forces, the iron wolves seeing what was happening charged into the red corsairs, now trapped themselves between to forces the red corsairs attempted to make the way back to the hangers but to know avail, they where completely destroyed and the Iron Wolves saved. More then half of the Iron wolves were either dead or too injured to fight and aidng the supply station all but impossible if not for the help offered by the Irons hands.
And so both chapters successfully added the station.
In reconition of the aid of the iron hands in their time of great need, to iron wolves started to paint parts of there armour black to show there lasting bond with the iron hands....

Or something like that anyway as for characters i dont have any just yet
(p.s sorry about any spelling mistakes or things not making sense, not particually brilliant at writing storys not my sort of thing really)


----------



## Galahad

My little contribution are the Angels Errant, a BA offshoot chapter that uses Codex: Space Wolves for its rules. Please see Codex: Angels Errant for full details on all the renamed/repurposed units and items, as well as complete history and cultural background of the chapter..

The condensed version:
The Angels Errant are an early (pre-second founding even) offshoot of the original Blood Angels Legion. The basic premise is that a group of pilgrims from Baal (escorted by a contingent of Blood Angels) got permission to find a new, less radioactive homeworld, for the betterment of the chapter's genetic legacy. 

While in-transit, the battle for terra happened.The psychic death knell of sanguinius rippled through the warp, striking the pilgrims' ship (and the very souls of the pilgrims themselves) sending them hurtling out of the warp in an unknown sector of space. 

Too ashamed of themselves (for failing to be by their primarch's side by persuing the vain goal of a better homeorld) to even try to contact anyone, they limped their damaged ship to an uninhabited planet and started a new way of life on the world they call Sheol. 

Being that the bulk of their marine escort was made up from the Baal PDF, and the people of Baal are nomads who live out of their vehicles they brought a lot of tanks and transports with them. Most of the chapter's jump packs were being used by the rest of the legion to fight the emperor's crusade, so tactically they favor all out mechanization in combat and rarely field jump pack units.

The people of Sheol, out of necessity (the planet is something of a savannah deathworld loaded with predators and megafauna), maintained the legion's battle-gear, training and traditions. Marinehood is the birthright of all Sheolian men (though not everyone gets to wear armor or carry a boltgun as there;s only so much to go around), and combat units are formed up of actual family members whenever possible.

The chapter was recently rediscovered by the imperium and after being checked out for signs of mutation or heresy, were granted the status of Successor CHapoter and gifted with some new wargear, donated from the armouries of all current BA successors, each chapter giving a little to bring their wayward brother's up to date. Now brought up to chapter-strength (and their ship repaired), the warriors of Sheol launch from their homeworld periodically to go out and do battle with the enemies of mankind, leaving behind the bulk of their population (as well as a respectable defense force) and using their ancient ship as a mobile fortress monastery.

Organization: Mechanized Infantry
Colors: ORIGINAL Blood Angels paint scheme (red with black trim/details, yellow chest eagles, circa Second Editionl rather than the all red modern colors)


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some intersting ideas in this thread.

I haven't really got down to the fine details, but I've had an idea for a chapter for quite some time. It's a very small chapter, only a couple of hundred full fledged marines. I haven't come up with a reason for that, but something like degenerating geneseed or cataclysmic battle woud do. 

For that reason, all their scouts, vehicle crews, fleet crews, any supporting roles that a normal chapter might use marines for, are held by normal humans, ones that proved incompatible for geneseed implantation, but having done enough to have been selected in the first place, the chapter still has a use for them. They are seen as far more than chapter serfs, and are considered vital to the ongoing operations of the chapter considering they number nearly three times the marines. 

While not marines, they have been augmented to some degree by the apothecaries, and have often risen to high ranks within the chapter. 

Because of the make-up of the force, they use a lot of stealth and espionage tactics, using the nearly-humans to infiltrate and uncover the heart of the enemy, and then deploy the marines to tear out this heart. Because of this unusual ability the chapter has been much in demand with the forces of the Inquisition.

This is a chapter on the verge of annihilation, and are desperate to survive as an independent entity.

I got the idea for this chapter from reading the HH novels, in particular _Legion_, and the Alpha Legion's tactics, and _Descent of Angels_ for the idea of Luther, more than human, but not quite marine.

One of these days I'll sit down and come up with a more detailed outline, and maybe even a name, but I like to think it's a good starting point.


----------



## Lord Reevan

did you make that up yourself Gal? Because I'm pretty sure I saw that somewhere esle and not by you.... Somebody's been stealing from you! :O


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon

ok i'm thinking the story doesn't 100% belong here so i'm not gonna write it all to the end but ya the nova fists are basically a wicked SM force with lots of termies and dreadnaughts who prefer brute force and strong leaders to win battles. their armour is red and gold with fire detail and alot of them have finely crafted swords passed down from man to man. their favourite weapons are flamers, swords, and powerclaws. they are always making new marines to replace losses because they must guard the thing they found, which is a part of the necron force never seen before with crazy weaponry and a scary c'tan that was thought dead long ago. (unnamed but i'll give rep to Gitgo for guessing) those are the most probable ones. the chapter is closest in personality to space wolves mixed with blood angels.
-The marines first found/took the planet, 
-began a colony, 
-mined and found necrons
-set up huge deffenses
-got hit by asteroid
-attacked by huge chaos force but eventually fought them off
-now rebuilding half the planet and making new stuff to keep the necrons trapped and asleep.
-inquisitors, techmarines and martians come to study the necrons and they have taken some of the mysterious new weaponry back to terra. they are fearing there are many more necron armies that hid directly inside planets so as not to be disturbed, until they were ready for the new reaping of the universe.
-the imperium will now make plans on how best to deal with the necron army they've discovered and how to use this new weaponry. the Nova Fists continue to guard the planet for thousands of years while they wait for a decison. they've survived over 6 tyranid infestations since the beginning, with the massive fleets above and the 7 planet deffense ring being vital to each victory. ok yeah that's baSICALLY IT. Nova Fists!


----------



## Galahad

Lord Reevan said:


> did you make that up yourself Gal? Because I'm pretty sure I saw that somewhere esle and not by you.... Somebody's been stealing from you! :O


It was entirely my own. I posted it back when the SW dex came out.

If you find someone ripped me off though, slap up a link if you please.


----------



## Hellskullz

This is my Blood Angels chapter, hope the long read doesn't dissuade any of you from reading it (And it is still a WIP). Also, any comments or suggestions would be cool and appreciated! (Although to not clutter the thread, a PM would work just as well!)

Vengeful Angels

In the vast reaches of space, a 'new' planet was revealed that was once surrounded in the warp. That planet, Shi-Enzeru Soukutsu, the Vengeful Angels reside. However, it was not always that way. Before Horus' heresy, a small division of Blood Angels used the small planet as an outpost, slowly sending in humans to have the populate the planet to give them candidates to choose among should any of their brethren fall in battle. When Sanguinius went to fight Horus, all the Blood Angels stationed here went out to help him. However, Chaos forces prevented them from reaching Sanguinius and in fact, killing them before they were able to leave orbit. The humans however, were left alone for unknown reasons. The humans, oblivious to why they were sent to Shi-Enzeru Soukutsu continued to live there lives normally.

Decades passed and everything was going well for the peaceful humans; until the Dark Eldar arrived. The evil, corrupted Eldar enslaved the humans and their resources, but before they could escape, a warpstorm passed through, destroying the Dark Eldar raiders and ships, leaving them too stranded on the planet. As more decades passed, the Dark Eldar continued to torment the enslaved inhabitants of Shi-Enzeru Soukutsu up till recently when another warp storm passed, bringing a heretic space marine scouting ship with it. The traitors dropped down upon the dark eldar and humans and began slaughtering them all whilst howling "Blood for the Blood God!"

The humans saw this chance to revolt against the enemy they hated so much. As the Khorne devotees slaughtered Dark Eldar and human alike, the humans focused their rage on the Eldar. They used whatever they could for weapons, rocks, slain eldar weapons, the occasional bolt pistol and so on. As the fighting continued, the rage in them grew to unbound limits, their thirst for blood growing stronger.

As the long war continued, the humans discovered a building that has been covered until recently when a chaos missile blew part of it away. As they entered the building it descended deep underground. When they reached the bottom, they were greeted with a room full of books, doors, and a 'human' with mechanical limbs emitting from his back. Startled, they attacked the strange thing, only to have him hold them back. He asked them if they wished for power to destroy their enemies and seek vengance against them and others like them. One man came forth immediately and said yes. That man was Kain Zulks. The servitor explained that it would take some time, be very painful, and very likely end in his death, but Kain still insisted that he would go through with it. The mechanical man opened a door to reveal something in jars to them. He told them these are the precious geneseeds he collected over the years from the fallen blood angels and how he stole them from the dark eldar while they were experimenting with them. Others followed Kain's lead and volunteered to become these 'space marines' the servitor said they would become.

When Kain came too, he remembered having the servitor insert the geneseed and feeling excruciating pain. Now however, he felt invincible. He looked down to see himself covered in giant armor that before he would have never been able to lift a segment of, nor fit into it. He looked around and saw other brothers come to. As they emerged from their capsules, the servitor came to them and explained what is was that happened, how they have been in a coma like stasis for awhile, and that only 50 out of over 200 made it through alive. Kain nodded with a grim smile. They were unfortunately not strong enough, but they would mourn for their lost brothers later; now, they brought an end to this war. The servitor outfitted them with leftover equipment from when the Blood Angels left long ago. With that, the newly formed inhabitants of Shi-Enzeru Soukutsu set out to murder the dark eldar and chaos marines who were destroying their planet.

*Chapter master*
*Name:* Kuro Zannin (Kain Zulks)
*Description:* Kuro is encased in black and red armor, he has long black hair, and changes his equipment often on a need-to-need basis. His wings are often folded to resemble the black cloak they replaced.
*Description/background:* Formly known as Kain Zulks, Kuro Zannin got his new name after he lead the force that liberated Shi-Enzeru Soukutsu. His name literally means black savage-like warrior. He was given this name because on the battlefield, he was a whirl of steel and death, killing enemies everywhere only to be found jumping into another group without rest. On the field, all you could see of him was his black cape flowing as he danced around the falling dead. It is still undecided if the black rage or red thirst has descended upon him because he often still proves to be sane.
*Quote:* "The peaceful ones are the ones you should fear."


----------



## unpredictable chaos

Lord Reevan said:


> Do you mean weed as in weeds, unwanted plants or weed as in the wacko tobacco??


well what do you think... XD someone should make an entire SM army with them smoking that wacky backy... dreads etc.


----------



## Blammer

I originally named my chapter the Emperors swords as I was unaware that it already was an existing chapter. I am considering renaming them as the Imperial Blades, thoughts?

Some quick facts about them.

- founded around 37th-38th millenium

- Ultramarines descendandts

- Highly flexible, do not use the codex very much

- Once their chapter grew to around 1500-1600 They decided to create a sibling chapter known as the Blazing blades.

- Their chapter master whose name is Maskus has a lightning quick temper.


----------



## The Son of Horus

My Chapter is the Lions Rampant. There's no reason to copy and paste the article, so you can read all about 'em here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=546176#post546176


----------



## Vanchet

The Vaillin Legion
Planet Vaillias-Industrial Planet given to them after their mysterious chapter master in the Horus Heresy
Chapter relies on Bog down fihts (City fights, trench warfare,etc)

Can't get pics working but it's a Hawk Turquiose armour with bone shoulder pads (gold trim) and a white stripe goin down their helmets.


----------



## jaminup

Hi, I'm new here. I just very recently got back into 40k after a 5 year absence. My Chapter is (atm) known as the Sotistalis Watch. Their theme is based off of the Soviet Union, a strong "brotherhood", rampant industrialization, deep set pride, and their governence is run like the U.S.S.R. Their homeworld is Moskva. I have the names for a few characters, but not all.

Chapter master: Ioseb Jughashvili
1st Company Captain: Vladimir Petrov 
1st Company Champion: Nikolai Molotov
1st Company Standard Bearer: Alexi Karpov

I haven't come up with much "fluff" yet in way of story. They have a purple color scheme.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Sanguine Spectres. Led by Commander Sarafan, chief Librarian Reevan(refered to Lord Reevan as he is second in command also) Master of Sanctity Brother Belias

Chapter homeworld is Vengeance beside The constellation known as the wings of Sanguinius. They assist the Iron Lords in keeping the Barghesi at bay even though several battleforces are situated elsewhere. Originally the blood spectres Until on a recruiting patrol woth the Sanguine Wings Space Marines, a brother chapter that take recruits from the same planets the planet of Vengeance was attacked by Hive fleet Kraken. The Sanguine Wings went to the Defense of the Blood spectres and flew as quickly aspossible to their home planet. Sanguine Wings were a fleet borne chapter so the vast majority of the chapter was present. Blood Spectre fought alongside Sanguine Wing for days on end, trying to keep the tyranid menace at bay. The Iron Lords and other chapters stationed in the area were also attacked. The tyranids were finally defeated but at great cost. Both Blood Spectres and Sanguine Wings were reduced to just over half strength and the Battle barge _Seraph's wing_, the barge that the command staff of the SanguineWings was on, was destroyed taking out the mothership of Kraken. Leaderless the Wings looked to the Blood Spectres For Leadership. As the Spectres were just over half strength themselves He offered to meld the Chapters together, Renaming them the Sanguine Spectres. They accepted and the chapter has become stronger for it. 
Some major divergences from the Normal codex would be the 2nd company is completely made up of assault marines, they still have similar roles s a normal company as their are squads designated to taking out armour, infantry, and balanced squads.

The first comapny is made up of 120 men, led by Captain Decius, he has a council of 3 seneschals to lead each specialised sector of the comapny, each one of 40 men. Brother Agean is seneschal to the terminators, Brother Borius is seneschal to the infantry, both foot based assault squads and sternguard. Brother Drailus is seneschal of the Vanguard Veterans.

Due to 2 chapter's armouries being combined as well the Sanguine Spectres have much more specialised equipment than other chapters. Brother Drailus Wears the single turbine jump pack common to sanguinary guard and high ranking members for example.

Even though the marines are all sanguine Spectres, it's been 2000 years since the melding, the chapter still honours the Sanguien Wings. The chapter symbol was changed for them and every feast they toast their honour and sacrifice.


----------



## alphamarine009

made a space marine chapter known as the tridents of dorn 
home planet: titros
Chapter Master: cammander trios
note able wars: known none many crusades into the eye of terror
arch-enermy: torturers of khorne
were now: 1st,2nd,3rd on runzar crusade
4th,5th in battle with tyranid hive fleet
6th,7th,8th in battle with chaos marine fleet (torturers of khorne)
9th,10th protecting fortress monestry and planet
trident regiment at war with chaos daemon incursions on the planet of goran.


----------



## liforrevenge

The Necro Threads
Successors to the Ultramarines (I guess)
A fifth founding chapter
Their chapter badge is like a spider web with a skull in it

They are a chapter with expertise in hunting down Necron tomb worlds and getting rid of the Necrons. They have been under suspicion lately from the Ordo Xenos for supposedly unearthing lost relics and keeping them for their own uses. 

Characters of note:
Alpharius Marin, Chief Librarian. He keeps a massive library that even some of the most well known scholars and even other space marines sometimes refer to when they can't find something somewhere else.



hope someone sees what i've done here, this thread is literally 5 years old


----------



## Einherjar667

The Shrine Knights

Essentially a benevolent legion of SMs however, they're secretly Daemons. Some appears as Grey Knights, some as CSM, and as you delve deeper into their order, the daemonic presence increases.


----------



## revilo44

Dragon Slayers 

Founded in 38th Millennium

Home World
Desert Hive World (shields protect the citys form sandstorms)


Countless foes have been vanquished by Dragon Slayers .there a strong and relatively young chapter, whom have already made a name for themselves in serving the Imperium.

The chapter maintains the production capacity of a forge world at its home planet of Jaggafall V. Its fleets patrol a cluster of planets In sub sector Alsar IV, and its presence is made known to the planetary populations under their protection.The chapter's heavily-defended fortress monastery is perched atop a sandy mountain. 

The Dragon Slayers attack is relentless, forcing the enemy on a defensive footing and pressuring them from all sides. Furthermore they a highly balanced and versatile fighting force with 10 powerful companies .

The chapter is notable for their use of tactical marines in their campaigns against the vile greenskins.

But they are hiding a secret . they gene seed used to create the dragon slayers was the Salamanders was ordered by tu Shan himself. They main mission was to aid Vulkan He'stan in the search of the remaining artefacts of Vulkan, 

Chapter master
Galvicus Buthus 

Master of the Watch 
Ashor Talros 

Master of the Arsenal
Veluriah Avother 

Master of the Fleet
Hellao Aviifer

Master of Marches
Belutias Coraxiro ++ killed in action ++

Master of Rites
Conubel Novacus

Chief Victualler
Tritocius Archaromus ++ missing in action ++

Lord Executioner
Hellariah Grimocifer 


Master of Relics
Aviura Rhysacius ++ missing in action ++

Master of Recruits
Banermen Grimunox


----------



## Bindi Baji

The Ambassadors,

Originally Emperors Children that were stationed with the Space Wolves
They denounced Fulgrim during the heresy and were given a chance by the great wolf to prove their loyalty by going on a suicide mission,
they survived the mission and were thrown around time and space on their way home by several warp storms.

They now fall under the Space Wolves and the Inquisition's remit.

By Inquisitorial order the Ambassadors have none of their own librarians.

Every squad has an Apothecary and all troopers have enough medical training to take on that role if needed.

The Chapter's command is made up of Apothecaries and Chaplains.

During Scout training Ambassadors are sent to imperial worlds for a few years with their vocal cords temporarily cut so they can learn how to survive, adapt, listen and most of all serve humanity.


----------

